# Forever In Love



## PrisMiQue (Sep 3, 2015)

Penguins have a single soulmate! They'll roam the earth searching for them even after they've past.


----------



## Odin (Sep 3, 2015)

Penguins know whats up... thank you for sharing.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Sep 3, 2015)

indeed they do, in-fact many species mate for life <3 <3 
Very beautiful picture, gives me hope


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Sep 3, 2015)

Joe Rogan has a kinda funny bit about this.


----------

